# Case JX95



## BeeEl (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to look at '07 JX95. Any pitfalls or red flags to look for on this tractor? Really good price so I am skeptical.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They were a cheap tractor to begin with. Turkish made.



BeeEl said:


> Going to look at '07 JX95. Any pitfalls or red flags to look for on this tractor? Really good price so I am skeptical.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BeeEl said:


> Going to look at '07 JX95. Any pitfalls or red flags to look for on this tractor? Really good price so I am skeptical.


Really good price compared to same model and vintage? If yes, I would dig deeper (like did the tractor play submarine sometime, along the Mississippi?). Or are you comparing it to another make/model on pricing?

I am thinking about a apple to apple comparison, here. Slow, makes a good point, cheap to buy new to begin with should be cheap on the resale side (unless it becomes a 'collectors' edition for some odd reason).

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not saying they are bad tractors, just they were a low end, minimal options tractor. JXc and JXu were the upscale models. The JXc a NH TN series rebadged, the JXu being the Fiat based 35 series/TL New Holland machine.


----------



## BeeEl (Sep 26, 2016)

Compared to other JX95, this one is 5-7k less. I have a M6800 that has been 100% trouble free so maybe I am spoiled to zero issues...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

You are talking about 25-35% less than comparable (same make, model, condition and hours) I would be spending sometime operating.

BUT still would be cautious, 'looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, probably a duck' comes to mind, SOMETHING isn't right with this tractor, with that much variance I price. IMHO Then again, this is what I would do with MY money, your money could be different.

Reminds me of a friend of one of my son's selling a tractor, at 25% less than comparable tractor (year, model, looks and hours). I ask my son, that seems cheap should I buy and maybe flip if my better half complains on my collection getting too big. He said "Dad, don't touch it, the tranny is ready to explode, you just can't tell YET". My money is still in my pocket and no one's upset with me selling something that breaks down before the honey moon is over.

My two cents today.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You should be cautious whether it's low price, average price, or high price. But sometimes cheap is just a sign that someone needed it gone yesterday.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought one new and have put about 3500 hrs on it as a loader tractor. It has given me excellent service and I have no plans of trading any time soon. A couple things to keep in mind is it is a dry clutch and can get to your knee by the end of the day. Also engaging the pro is kind of a Micky mouse setup. Other wise I like the tractor and use it more than any other tractor I have.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The JX95 is the same as my 2007 2wd TD95D New Holland. Just turned over 2000hrs and the only issues I have had is to replace the fuel pump, clutch cable, and new front tires. It gets used hard making hay, running discbines and round balers. A cheap tractor but will say it has served me well over the years. Have heard horror story on others of the same series however.


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

hello

i just picked up a jx95 2004 1900 hrs it's surging between 1400 and 2000 rpm when i try to run it down the road. i changed the fuel filter and it seemed to help but it was getting dark and i wanted to change the oil (it didn't look good) before messing with it much more. any help would be great. thanks much.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rick smith said:


> hello
> 
> i just picked up a jx95 2004 1900 hrs it's surging between 1400 and 2000 rpm when i try to run it down the road. i changed the fuel filter and it seemed to help but it was getting dark and i wanted to change the oil (it didn't look good) before messing with it much more. any help would be great. thanks much.


Did you change both fuel filters? One under platform and side of engine. Both are on the right hand side. Also there is a screen in the transfer pump that might be dirty. Mine is a 2007 so suggestions may not apply.


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

i don't think i have two filters but i'll look again since i'm new to this tractor. i did read about the screen and will check that too.

hey when you had to replace your lift pump - did it just quit or what happened to make you replace it?

this tractor has the 540/1000 pto not that i need 1000 but i't nice to have options.

it has a cab and signal lights with 3 remotes. what farming i do seems to be in the middle of town more and more every day so i'm kinda stoked about signal lights (strange huh?). it's a two wheel drive and i like that for kinda hay i do.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rick smith said:


> i don't think i have two filters but i'll look again since i'm new to this tractor. i did read about the screen and will check that too.
> hey when you had to replace your lift pump - did it just quit or what happened to make you replace it?
> this tractor has the 540/1000 pto not that i need 1000 but i't nice to have options.
> it has a cab and signal lights with 3 remotes. what farming i do seems to be in the middle of town more and more every day so i'm kinda stoked about signal lights (strange huh?). it's a two wheel drive and i like that for kinda hay i do.


It was leaking but working. I have it for a back up it since it still worked.


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

IH 1586 said:


> It was leaking but working. I have it for a back up it since it still worked.


hey ih1586, thanks much


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

rick smith said:


> hey ih1586, thanks much


sorry i hit the wrong key - so i found the second fuel filter (thank you) and replaced it with a new wix that was 50.00$ at napa,i found the bleeder at that filter was loose so i tightened that up and changed the engine oil and filter and it ran pretty good - for about 15 min and then started surging again. i pushed a bottle of 911 at it and while that seemed to help a little, it didn't fix it. oh and i found what looks to be hay in the screen on the lift pump, cleaned it out best i could and put it back together. still surging i'm thinking i might have hay or something in the tank so i'm going to look in that direction. more later.....


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

Ok looks like i got it fixed for now

so that fuel filter under the cab had the bleeder screw loose and then i replaced the lift pump and then i found that the banjo (fuel into the filter) was also loose. got the lines bled and it runs pretty nice. I'm going to keep changing fluids and filters and finding things to do with it as i try to get use to it before spring. having a cab is more fun that i thought it would be - at least in the cold

thanks IH1586 for the help and kindness


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

case jx95 or new holland td95d

now i'm working on a battery draw. i think it's a loud buzzer/horn that just goes off every now and then. it seems to me that it depends if the hand brake is on or not. and happens always when starting or shutting down, but it will just blare at you while driving. the guy i got it from just took the ground cable off and on to keep the very loud horn from going off in the middle of the night and running the battery down. does anyone have that same buzzer/horn on their jx95 or td95d?

thank you


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rick smith said:


> case jx95 or new holland td95d
> 
> now i'm working on a battery draw. i think it's a loud buzzer/horn that just goes off every now and then. it seems to me that it depends if the hand brake is on or not. and happens always when starting or shutting down, but it will just blare at you while driving. the guy i got it from just took the ground cable off and on to keep the very loud horn from going off in the middle of the night and running the battery down. does anyone have that same buzzer/horn on their jx95 or td95d?
> 
> thank you


It's on the NH. Only thing I can tell you about it is if parking brake is not engaged and you turn off the key it will let you know. I have never came across it or messed with any wiring related to it.


----------



## rick smith (May 11, 2020)

thanks again ih 1586. i'll let you know what i find after i get somewhere on it - i've been getting most of my parts from the NH dealer so far


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have had similar problem on NH TL90. Usually it will start as soon it is parked and get out of seat so seat comes up slowly. Then I get back in seat and exit rapidly, almost to the point that it bounces upward. I am guessing there is a proximity switch that is not registering correctly. Have had it start beeping after walking away and then I go back and do the seat thing again. Your issues may be different, don't know, but this has worked for me and haven't dug into it.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Have a 105U, always have battery draw, to the point with no use the battery is dead.

we think the the computer is the draw.


----------

